# bald spots on knees



## Our7Wonders (Jan 1, 2011)

I just noticed today that Ariel has little bald spots on her knees.  Jasmine doesn't.  I don't know if this is new or if it's been that way all along - the more I get to know my does the more little things I'm taking notice of.  So is this a sign of anything or just normal "wear" from getting up and down.   There's no "knee walking" or anything like that, just noticed the hair is worn away.

Thanks


----------



## crazyland (Jan 1, 2011)

normal. 
My older girls have it and my babies don't yet.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 1, 2011)

crazyland said:
			
		

> normal.
> My older girls have it and my babies don't yet.


Good to know - thank you!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 1, 2011)

They use their knees to get up and down so it is normal for a goat to bald spots on their knees.


----------



## warthog (Jan 1, 2011)

Yep, perfectly normal


----------



## lilhill (Jan 1, 2011)

warthog said:
			
		

> Yep, perfectly normal


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 2, 2011)

Normal! I realized that when I was shaving a goat, and you have to be careful around it.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 2, 2011)

Yup, normal.  Some of my adults have them, some don't.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 2, 2011)

Good - that's one less thing to worry about - my goaties give me enough to be concerned with, I don't need to add anything to the mix!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 2, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> Good - that's one less thing to worry about - my goaties give me enough to be concerned with, I don't need to add anything to the mix!


Sorry I am adding to the mix!!!  

It is perfectly normal!  The only thing I would add is that in the cold weather, I always watch for excessive dry skin there.  I dont want it splitting or cracking or open skin.

Not a huge problem..but its something to watch for in the winter.  Common sense stuff.  Its a calus so its thick skin and can dry easy in the winter.

I just put udder balm...or something like that on if I notice its really dry and getting crackey...thats all.

Have fun!!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh, good to know - with them not getting on the milking stand daily now I might not have thought to get a good look at their knees.  It's definately been cold - we've had some chapped noses lately - so I'll make a point to look at them when I'm feeding.

Thanks!


----------

